# How long do you leave their pellets out for?



## jcorbi82 (Sep 4, 2018)

I have about 50lbs of Roudybusy Small and I tend to leave them out until they eat almost all of it. They turn dusty. I sometimes switch it up as I have a lesser quantity of "Breeder pellets," and I have 25lbs of seeds from a company that came from Canada and the seeds are from Canada. 25lbs bag about 24lbs are left. Amazon jacks up the price when they see you ordering so I wait until the price is low, this stuff costs.

I try to give them seeds once or twice a week. They also sometimes get broccoli.

How long do YOU leave your pellets out for?


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

I give fresh seeds and pellets each day and only put enough in the cage for the day. If you leave it out for too long it goes stale and the birds won’t eat it. By only feeding enough for each day, it’s much easier to see how much your birds are eating and therefore get onto potential problems quickly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Limiting the amount of pellets you put into the pellet dish at one time will help to eliminate waste.

Each budgie should be getting 1 1/2 to 2 teaspoons of a high quality seed mix per day.

It is important to offer a variety of vegetables, not just broccoli.

A Healthy Diet for Your Budgies

Quality Seed Mix

Please take the time to read the Budgie Articles and Stickies as you will learn a great deal about the proper care of your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Budgie Articles*


----------

